# on line courses for pre requisite education



## riggs (27 Jan 2006)

Can anyone point me in the right direction to find on line courses for law and security diploma, or something equivalent. I've done lots of searching and found hundreds of sites but I'm not sure what would be accepted and I don't want to waste my time or money. I don't have access to a school with the program available and the on line course through the local university isn't available right now. Thanks.


----------



## blueboy (27 Jan 2006)

When you decide to enrole in a distance education course, you must ensure that the school is an accredited institution. Be aware there are a high number of these fly by night schools out there and the diploma/degree that they offer are not worth the price of the piece of paper you certiicate is written on. Buyer beware should be your catch phrase. Guide yourself to a major educational institution in you area and call them to speak to someone in their admissions depatment. Good luck.


----------



## FastEddy (29 Jan 2006)

blueboy said:
			
		

> When you decide to enrole in a distance education course, you must ensure that the school is an accredited institution. Be aware there are a high number of these fly by night schools out there and the diploma/degree that they offer are not worth the price of the piece of paper you certiicate is written on. Buyer beware should be your catch phrase. Guide yourself to a major educational institution in you area and call them to speak to someone in their admissions depatment. Good luck.




Very good advice Blueboy.

Also regardless of what you wish to use a Certification or Diploma for. I would take the particulars of the Institution and/or Diploma to the Organization your thinking about and ask them if they recognize them and is it sufficient for your purposes. Like Blueboy said "Buyer Beware", you can't be to carefull in matters like this.

Cheers.


----------



## 3rd Herd (29 Jan 2006)

riggs said:
			
		

> Can anyone point me in the right direction to find on line courses for law and security diploma, or something equivalent. I've done lots of searching and found hundreds of sites but I'm not sure what would be accepted and I don't want to waste my time or money. I don't have access to a school with the program available and the on line course through the local university isn't available right now. Thanks.



Did you take a look at Royal Roads University? The have several excellent on line law related courses.


----------



## MILPO (29 Jan 2006)

Look into non-private community colleges.  Some offer distance education with online courses.  Good luck in your search.

MILPO


----------



## riggs (30 Jan 2006)

Thank for the help guys. I have found a couple of college/universities that offer criminology online. If anyone else is interested here they are. 

www.openlearning.tru.ca (this is trough Simon fraser university via thompson rivers university)
www.ucfv.bc.ca (university college of the fraser vally)


----------



## meni0n (31 Jan 2006)

http://www.algonquincollege.com/distance/

http://www.durhamcollege.ca/online/programs.php


----------



## deeznuts (2 Feb 2006)

im in a new program at georgian college in barrie, its applied human services police studies, that earns you a university degree after four years.

im the process right now of enrolling in the reserves and apon completion of my program i was hoping maybe to get a career with the canadian forces or navy etc.. 

my real question is, what is the demand for MPs right now? will i have a hard time getting a carreer as one, as it is very hard now a days to get a job as a police officer


----------



## CrazyCanuk4536056919 (28 Feb 2007)

Not an on-line course  but is a Private Career College. 52 weeks, 20 hrs a week that is recognized by the Forces as an accredited college for Police Foundations. Trillium College Cobourg. Campuses in Oshawa, Peterborough and Cobourg, Instructor is a retired OPP Sgt. of 34 years at Cobourg Campus, and the instruction is not out of a textbook. Most is, but we do allot of practical skills too. Fair number of field trips to court and OPP Headquarters. We just sat in on 2 days of the Troy Davies trial, the kid who knifed CST. Chris Garrett in Cobourg. We have also attended the OPP headquarters for a full day tour. Saw all the new cars in the motor pool, met with officers in recruiting, and  met then commissioner Gwen Boniface. 

Overall, a good program that will fast track you a diploma. Cost? 10'000 and books are 1800. Expensive. Very expensive compared to community colleges, but I guess that's the price you pay. If you are unemployed, HRDC has a great program for skills development, and they will pay you up too 25'000 grand for the one year schooling. And give you 13 cents a km for travel expense's back and forth each day. And when your EI payments stop, HRDC will cover your living expenses for the remainder of time you are in school.

And fitness classes aside, you can do a Police Foundations Diploma from Durham College and Loyalist College all on-line. Part-time. And you can apply for OSAP, part-time loan, so long as you earn less than 25'000 dollars a year, or there about's. Cannot remember the exact figure.

In addition, Loyalist College offers a Policing Fundamentals certificate. It's 8 classes, all on-line, through continuing education, and I am unsure if it is accepted by the CF in lieu of a diploma, but, if you have other education, and work experience related to security, it may squeak you in. All you can do is ask right?


----------

